# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO  NsPro v6.7.6 released:

## mohamed73

*Fixed Error 10060  Is Highly recommended to update to latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area* 
PS. Working to add new models on NsPro.
Next version will be released very soon   *Reseller Activator v3.2.1 released. All Resellers please update to latest Reseller software.  Latest Reseller software is available for download:
-On NsPro Support Area
-On الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

